# Tactical 5" vs Service 4"



## RDial (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and I've been thinking about getting my first pistol and I've finally decided on the Springfield XD .45ACP. Now I can't decide whether to get the 5" Tactical or 4" Service model. Would the extra inch provide that much difference in terms of accuracy? What about in conceal carry? I've been trying to do as much research as I can and I want to know other's thoughts who has one already. Thanks!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Generally speaking, the 5" will be more accurate than the 4" by virtue of the longer sight radius. As far as concealed, that's really a personal preference. Guys carry 5" 1911's all the time. Personally, I wouldn't want to have a 5" barrel for carry and I'm 6'5"; but that's just me. If I had settled on the XD and .45, I'd get the XD45 Compact. You get the full-size grip when you're at the range and the chopped grip (which is usually the part of the gun that prints) for when you carry. It's the best of both worlds IMO.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

I chose the 4" XD45Compact. I love it. I don't carry yet, my wife and I will be taking classes soon. I decided that for me the benefits of the 5" barrel were negligible and I prefer the look of the 4" too. As far as the grip goes Compact is definitely the way to go. That way you can have a tactical 4" any time you choose and when/if you carry the 10rnd mag makes for less to conceal. I shoot both mags at the range and haven't decided which I prefer. For me the ONLY drawback to shooting without the grip extension is I have to reload 3 rounds sooner!.

If you are settled on an XD 45 then get the Compact, I would be very surprised if you could find a reason to wish you had gone with the Tactical.

Ben


----------



## RDial (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks, I still have a while to wait I just wanted to hear some views from others.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Can I throw a wrench in the cog? hehehe :smt082

You can get the .45 compact with the 10 or 13 round extended grip in BOTH the 4" and the 5". yay Isn't having choices a great thing. hehe But I think their reasoning is that the grip length for carry was their more important aspect for side holster carry, so they offer both with the shorter 10 round grip. The plain black versions is the 5" (9655) and the 4" (9645).

For a couple reasons, I'd go personally with the 4" compact and here's why:

1. For tactical purposes with defense, less barrel length to deal with in a SHTF situation and you have to draw. Just less gun to have to navigate out of holster up and out to target threat. Plus a couple ounces lighter, if that matters.. but might after carrying for a while.

2. A long gun with a compact barrel.. just kinda strange with me.. I'd think the 4" would probably be more attractive for resale. However, you never know as folks are as different as the day is long in their preferences.. I imagine they sell plenty of the compact 5's as well as 4's, so grain of salt with that.

3. I've shot the 4" and it's pleeeeenty accurate for me.. The gun was far more accurate than I was. Can't see the need for another inch in a carry gun.

... sometimes I love living vicariously through those that can actually spend the dough. . . and sometimes I dont. :/


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I own the 4", and the subcompact 9mm.

I would definately go with the 4", and in the Compact grip for carry. I got the fullsize 4" when I got mine, not even knowing the Compact was an option... If I did then, I'd have bought the Compact.

My 4" shoots 1" groups off a rest at 10M. That's way more accurate than needed unless you're shooting 25YD Bullseye. Even then...

My XD45 is currenty AT Springfield Armory, getting a trigger job, Trijicons, and some polishing... Some time in the next 2-3 MONTHS... I'll have a range report!!!

Tick, tick...

JW


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a 5" .40 and love the way it shoots. It's a really nice range and nightstand gun. Not so good for carry, especially concealed. For this reason, I went out and bought an XD 9 SC for carry. It all depends on the use.


----------

